# Give me the low down on Supplements.



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I already asked on my FB about supplements for Bailey, my senior GSD who is 14 years old now. My dad had been keeping her for the past few years because our apartment doesn't allow big dogs. We bought a house and are in the process of moving so she is now home with me. I love my dad greatly, but, he is of the mind frame...she's just a dog. Oh he took care of her and didn't miss treat her or anything, but he just wasn't to concerned with things like her hips and joints hurting her. Supplements? You don't give supplements to dogs...they are dogs!

Anyways, she's been home since Saturday and there has been large improvement in a week.

She's old and gray, her ears can't stand all the way now, her hearing is going and I know her joints hurt. However, she still has that life about her, clear bright eyes. Lets me know when she needs to go out, doesn't like to play but loves to be loved on. She still kicks her legs when I hit just the right spot.

I have an idea of what kind of supplements I am going to put her on, but I was just wanting to get some other peoples input on what they give, how much and how it works. Also some help with what brands are good and what ones are worth staying away from. I've read/heard Springtime is a really good brand.


I'll be honest, I've never had a dog get this old or to this point, so, I'm ready to do my research, I just need pointed in the right direction, lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look up egg shell membrane. Magwart has replaced pharmaceuticals with it. there is a thread on here somewhere


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

she made it to 14, so good on her .
I would make her a stock pot worth of rich condensed bone broth .
I would look in to Co-Enzyme Q 10 and PQQ


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Look up egg shell membrane. Magwart has replaced pharmaceuticals with it. there is a thread on here somewhere


I found it, it looks interesting. Only got the first few pages, it's late and I really should be in bed.



carmspack said:


> she made it to 14, so good on her .
> I would make her a stock pot worth of rich condensed bone broth .
> I would look in to Co-Enzyme Q 10 and PQQ



I know! I'll be honest, I'm in the trying not to think about the end stage. I know it's coming for her, but it could be a month, it could be another year. I wouldn't let her suffer, but for now other than the hip/joint pain she's got her wits about her, so we'll just keep trotting along. I'll look into that stuff, thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Adequan is pretty great when it works. 8 doses over 4 weeks to load, and then monthly or so. 

Walking - little walks, gentle exercises are great. 

This is from 2011 so likely more evidence is available (doesn't mean supporting) but I like knowing this stuff now before buying: https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/the-top-ten-pet-supplements-do-they-work/

and more: arthritis | Search Results | The SkeptVet

14 is amazing!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you JeanKBBMMMAAN for the link to SkeptVet. Very interesting.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, I enjoy his stuff, even if I sometimes have trouble digesting it (because it conflicts with something I believe - evidence says otherwise).  I see you saw the stuff on coconut oil and scent!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yup, several threads -- search for "natural eggshell membrane" -- there's also another older thread that starts with "Deramaxx." One of those threads has a link to a peer-reviewed study on the NEM. It's my #1 joint supplement for seniors with arthritis.

If you can't make bone broth, you can buy the Type II Collagen (hyaluronic acid) in capsule form. Making bone broth would be _way_ cheaper. Carmen and Gatorbytes have posted recipes in the past using chicken bones in one of those threads (I think the thread with the Deramaxx title).

I also put all my seniors on a B-50 complex -- it "brightens" them a little cognitively. It's a little hard to put into words what I mean by "brighten," but easy to see. I had my last one on CoQ10 too, but for reasons other than arthritis.

Fish oil is another one I'd put any senior on. My vet took the dose up to a therapeutic dose to use for anti-inflammatory effect once we were battling arthritis, but start low. If nothing else, it makes the coat soft and shiny.

If you can afford Adequan, it's a "must do" for seniors with arthritis. It's not masking pain but rather causing the body to lubricate the joint, getting at the root source of the pain. It's a game-changer for the dogs that it works for--absolutely breath-taking the difference at the end of the loading dose. If the price isn't manageable, there's a generic for horses that's used by some vets off-label for dogs called Chondroprotec that's about half the cost (compare prices on ValleyVet.com, then discuss with your vet). 

My vet said he saw the greatest results in clients who did a multi-pronged approach -- Adequan, gentle, rhythmic exercise (walking, swimming), and good supplements. Any one of them alone doesn't have nearly the power of all of them together. My thought is that the right supplements nutritionally can support the healing in the joint that the Adequan triggers.

I also did acupuncture sessions at the very end. By that point, the dog already had cancer. I regret not doing acupuncture at the start of his arthritis, as it ended up helping his hips even though we were there for cancer support. In just one session, his hips were noticeably stronger. He had a little "swagger" after the session because he felt so good -- he loved it.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I've given my senior GSD Shasta Springtime Inc products for years, she is 15 and 5 months old and still gets around pretty good. Their stuff is reasonably priced and they often have buy one get one free. The only issue I have with them is she doesn't like the taste, I give her the Longevity formula that has a lot of different supplements in one dose. What I've done is mix it in with a batch of homemade dog food that I add to her kibble. It's got brown rice, canned pumpkin, Venison, whole eggs, coconut oil, and brown gravy all boiled together and freeze it in 2 lb containers. The pumpkin really helps with constipation but too much does the opposite lol. If Bailey isn't as picky an eater as Shasta you might not have any issue just hiding in in her regular food. I also give her a probitoic/prebiotic treat that they sell at Tractor Supply called Petnology. Good luck with your old girl, spoil her as much as possible and keep her comfortable and I bet she'll be around a long time.


----------

